

Joe Namath believes he's found the cure for brain damage caused by football - sergeant3
http://espn.go.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/13186859/joe-namath-believes-found-cure-brain-damage-caused-football

======
easyonthenose
So strange no one wonders if hyperbaric without oxygen is also effective.

